

Show HN: Chrome extension for interactive in-app training inside Google Apps - Synergyse
http://www.synergyse.com/#

======
aviswanathan
I love the idea. An immediate thought is whether this technology can be
abstracted for use in different departmental infrastructures (training a new
frontend dev on the platforms/tools the rest of the dev teams use, training a
salesman on the CRM tools/communication protocols, etc.) and for the lessons
to be customized to the needs of a specific company. Obviously that would
require a lot more API work, but I think it'd be super valuable for different
types of teams. I think I'd pay for it.

~~~
Synergyse
Thanks for the feedback and suggestion. This is something we have definitely
thought about exploring in the future.

------
kemist
Awesome, I wish all web-app tutorials were that good.

However.

Please, for the love of old gods and the new gods, ditch the over produced
voiceover. Get a real person that speaks in a real manner.

------
skaura
Great idea. Can't wait for multi-lingual support.

